# AEW Blood & Guts - 3/25 Dynamite



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233927106578571264
Looks like War Games is coming to AEW.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1233927106578571264
> Looks like War Games is coming to AEW.


I like how they are using what Vince said about them


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That Dynamite is going to be off the fucking chain.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I would assume it ends up being Elite vs. Inner Circle, but it would be weird considering their feud kind of cooled off after Full Gear.

Maybe they'll have Mox lead a team or something.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Does Brian Cage debut in a cage? Get it?


----------



## Major24 (Oct 10, 2019)

Guessing Team Cody vs Team MJF. Elite aren't exactly a cohesive unit, and they have absolutely nothing going on with IC.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> I would assume it ends up being Elite vs. Inner Circle, but it would be weird considering their feud kind of cooled off after Full Gear.
> 
> Maybe they'll have Mox lead a team or something.


Its 100% elite vs inner circle after winning tonight I dont see Moxley involved with Jericho
Cody teased wayyy back in the day.
Mjf is most likely feuding with mox


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Terrible name for an event. If this isn't a ppv, what a waste of war games. Tony said he's learned not what to do from WCW, yet he's copying them by making TV more important than their PPVs. Which would be fine if you had your own network.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Vince got so much creativity that even AEW is using it as their next PPV name


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

the_flock said:


> Terrible name for an event. If this isn't a ppv, what a waste of war games. Tony said he's learned not what to do from WCW, yet he's copying them by making TV more important than their PPVs. Which would be fine if you had your own network.


Cheer up


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

This would be good place to turn Adam Page. He could not come out when number called. If Jericho going away for while after this he should cop pin.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Pippen94 said:


> This would be good place to turn Adam Page. He could not come out when number called. If Jericho going away for while after this he should cop pin.


There is nothing more difficult in wrestling today than to build up a genuine babyface. No need to mess with Page mright now, when he is getting crazy positive reactions after initially receiving the Roman Reigns rejection treatment. The Young Bucks are more ready for that heel turn, especially Matt.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This match is going to be crazy if it is Elite v Inner Circle

there is so much tension now from all sides 

they’ve built this Elite story so well


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

the_flock said:


> Terrible name for an event. If this isn't a ppv, what a waste of war games. Tony said he's learned not what to do from WCW, yet he's copying them by making TV more important than their PPVs. Which would be fine if you had your own network.


Well, if you’re an AEW fan residing outside US/Canada and you have FITE, you probably have an AEW Plus subscription, so…


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Awful name. I’m not sure if they are going to be able to deliver “blood and guts” on TNT, will they? Aren’t the networks a big reason there isn’t much blood these days? Or is that sponsors? Or a combination?

WWE could get the drop on AEW by having blood in their Elimination Chambers, not that either is really set up to have that drama. Might be a good time to get the drop on them by having Edge return that Monday and blast Orton with a chair shot and Randy to blade. Just saying.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Awful name. I’m not sure if they are going to be able to deliver “blood and guts” on TNT, will they? Aren’t the networks a big reason there isn’t much blood these days? Or is that sponsors? Or a combination?
> 
> WWE could get the drop on AEW by having blood in their Elimination Chambers, not that either is really set up to have that drama. Might be a good time to get the drop on them by having Edge return that Monday and blast Orton with a chair shot and Randy to blade. Just saying.


Maybe nxt can enlist Charlotte again to counter this.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Awful name. I’m not sure if they are going to be able to deliver “blood and guts” on TNT, will they? Aren’t the networks a big reason there isn’t much blood these days? Or is that sponsors? Or a combination?
> 
> WWE could get the drop on AEW by having blood in their Elimination Chambers, not that either is really set up to have that drama. Might be a good time to get the drop on them by having Edge return that Monday and blast Orton with a chair shot and Randy to blade. Just saying.


I don't actually think TNT have that much of a problem with blood, just as long as it's done right. We've seen blood a few times on AEW TV now. I don't think they'd be up for deathmatches and whatnot, but crimson masks in a TV special, they're fine with. There was a report from the TNT execs saying they're fine with AEW doing that stuff + including swearing because they're in a fight / are underdogs. They love that shit.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> Maybe nxt can enlist Charlotte again to counter this.


Sure, if that’s all it takes.



Lethal Evans said:


> I don't actually think TNT have that much of a problem with blood, just as long as it's done right. We've seen blood a few times on AEW TV now. I don't think they'd be up for deathmatches and whatnot, but crimson masks in a TV special, they're fine with. There was a report from the TNT execs saying they're fine with AEW doing that stuff + including swearing because they're in a fight / are underdogs. They love that shit.


Fair enough. I haven’t actually been following their latest policies and stuff. I know certain networks get pedantic about certain things.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

ElTerrible said:


> There is nothing more difficult in wrestling today than to build up a genuine babyface. No need to mess with Page mright now, when he is getting crazy positive reactions after initially receiving the Roman Reigns rejection treatment. The Young Bucks are more ready for that heel turn, especially Matt.


See orange cassidy & Darby Allen. Maybe not hard - wwe just make it look that way. 
Page still dropping hints of turn - there could be a swerve involved. In truth I don't care.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Sure, if that’s all it takes.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I haven’t actually been following their latest policies and stuff. I know certain networks get pedantic about certain things.


Remember you predicted the express demise of company then dynamite got picked up for 4 years? You're really not good at reading how TNT are thinking - you should stop


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Not a fan really. Just ignore Vince and the WWE at this point. And how much blood will TNT really allow. Any War Games should have been a PPV event after a huge build. 

I guess it might be being used to add further layer to Hangman/Omega story.


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe (Apr 3, 2016)

the_flock said:


> Terrible name for an event. If this isn't a ppv, what a waste of war games. Tony said he's learned not what to do from WCW, yet he's copying them by making TV more important than their PPVs. Which would be fine if you had your own network.


What can they do really? WWE owns the war games name. Which sucks because Cody's father came up with it. They can call it the match beyond but that's kinda lame. I like the blood and guts name. Vince said we don't do bloods and guts like those other guys. Well Vince those other guys show is better than yours! What else can they call it?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

DxNWO4Lyfe said:


> They can call it the match beyond but that's kinda lame. I like the blood and guts name. Vince said we don't do bloods and guts like those other guys. Well Vince those other guys show is better than yours! What else can they call it?


The first one was called War Games:The Match Beyond. Which is probably why they were touting the idea of the match beyond. 

Who in their right mind wants to watch an event called blood and guts? Even something mundane like Rage in a Cage sounds better. Or how about what War Games was inspired by Thunder dome or Wrestle War which is what WCW used the match on. 

Naming an event after a Vince insult isn't tongue in cheek, its petty.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Not a fan really. Just ignore Vince and the WWE at this point. And how much blood will TNT really allow. Any War Games should have been a PPV event after a huge build.
> 
> I guess it might be being used to add further layer to Hangman/Omega story.


The only people that are going to see this as a shot at WWE are the people that are hardcores, and the majority of those people are going to eat that shit up. To casuals, you're literally promoting blood on national TV, which it's become abundantly clear TNT will allow. 

It's smart. Unless NXT counter-programs with something huge(Spoiler, they will), this will do a massive rating.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A small nitpick, but I don't love how the event was announced before the participants were announced.

Like, in a perfect world this would come about with one faction going after another faction and the babyface side says "It's time to end this, and we'll do it in the Match Beyond."

And then after that, you announce a location and date. Announcing that there will be this brutal deadly match but not even announcing the participants yet just feels backwards and too similar to what WWE does with HIAC or TLC.


----------



## The Principal (Apr 5, 2019)

Since there are only 3 episodes of Dynamite prior to Blood and Guts, they will probably set up the match (or matches) pretty quickly on this Wednesday’s Dynamite. That will give them 2 more weeks to build up a storyline for the Blood and Guts show. I don’t see any way that Cody is not involved in it, and his feud with MJF isn’t over.

Maybe they do 2 matches and have something involving Moxley and Jericho/Inner Circle. I could see them doing a Moxley/Jericho rematch at Blood and Guts. Moxley wins and they write Jericho off for 2 months (Fozzy has tour dates from April 16-May 9). He then reappears at Double or Nothing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Isn't this what we hate about WWE gimmick events/,PPVs. If they're doing a War Games match just because they have to fill it for the show that's not that interesting. They'll have to do a lot of build to kayfabe justify it, if it is war games. Match should be enjoyable though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Isn't this what we hate about WWE gimmick events/,PPVs. If they're doing a War Games match just because they have to fill it for the show that's not that interesting. They'll have to do a lot of build to kayfabe justify it, if it is war games. Match should be enjoyable though.


we don’t watch WWE mate


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Isn't this what we hate about WWE gimmick events/,PPVs. If they're doing a War Games match just because they have to fill it for the show that's not that interesting. They'll have to do a lot of build to kayfabe justify it, if it is war games. Match should be enjoyable though.


People hate them being used so regularly in WWE. Not the matches.

a WarGames match on a TV special (which lots of people have said they wanted) to space out their 4 PPVs. Look at the PPVs right after Mania, they're basically rematches and boring as fuck with an occassional marquee for someone who returned night after Mania. 

Nothing wrong with a TV special for a big match up.

I don't doubt AEWs ability to build a feud.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Also, it's smack bang in the middle of Mania season, around the time all of the casuals and part time fans come waltzing back for a month or two. 

A match called "Blood and Guts" on a national tv channel is gonna attract viewers. It's smart doing something huge on a TV special to attract those part time/casual fans with a PPV quality TV show. If they went PPV for it, they could miss out on loads of those.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

the_flock said:


> The first one was called War Games:The Match Beyond. Which is probably why they were touting the idea of the match beyond.
> 
> Who in their right mind wants to watch an event called blood and guts? Even something mundane like Rage in a Cage sounds better. Or how about what War Games was inspired by Thunder dome or Wrestle War which is what WCW used the match on.
> 
> Naming an event after a Vince insult isn't tongue in cheek, its petty.


 No, it’s badass. Why is everyone so scared of what Vince thinks lol.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't think this is going to be The Elite vs The Inner Circle. None of the matches from the PPV even had any matched up still in any type of feud. I mean Dustin vs Hager is closest and Dustin would be the 6th man on any Elite team.

I'm thinking given Moxley was attacked by all IC members during his match, that he'll be involved - maybe Team Moxley vs The Inner Circle. This would have Moxley picking his team over the next couple of weeks - getting him on television without wrestling. Delaying his next feud which would need to be stretched out to late May.

Who would be on Team Moxley? Could he trust them?

I think Allin would be a sure thing both as they've wrestled, Allin has tried to make the save on a couple of occasions and Allin is beefing with Guevara.

I could see Moxley choosing Cody as well. Mox dropping how he'd like to give Cody a title fight and not to hide behind the stipulation I don't think was unplanned. Already tying the characters together.

Use Brodie Lee here? Mox and former Luke Harper had many a fight with Shield vs Wyatt Family. What about Jeff Cobb as the hired gun for his side now? Lance Archer? I see maybe one of these three included. Go with Brodie Lee.

Round it out with Dustin Rhodes. Wily vet who can bleed like a stuck pig and is beefing with Hager and 1-1 vs Guevara.

Moxley
Cody
Allin
Lee
Dustin Rhodes

Also Omega and Hangman could be included to match-up against Ortiz/Santana who are without a ready made feud. Assuming Hangman/Omega will keep the titles until another match with the Bucks at DoN II now, they need a mid-term feud as well. So two of Cody, Lee and Rhodes would be replaced. Allin should be a lock. 

This buys until April 1st Dynamite before Moxley would need to start getting into a title feud program for DoN II on May 23rd. There would only be eight Dynamite shows from April 1st until May 20th.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Giving away wargames on free tv when it could be used to sell the next ppv.

That doesn't seem like very smart business decision. At best you pop one rating and cage match built up for weeks last week didn't do much for adding viewers last week.


----------



## FatAbomination (Feb 29, 2020)

validreasoning said:


> Giving away wargames on free tv when it could be used to sell the next ppv.
> 
> That doesn't seem like very smart business decision. At best you pop one rating and cage match built up for weeks last week didn't do much for adding viewers last week.


Up 60k viewers against the debate is pretty good.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

March 25th is probably the NXT WM go-home show as well. I'd assume with WM being on April 5th, fan axxess and the like would have NXT out of Full Sail on the April 1st and taping matches at Axxess.

EDIT - So it seems Axxess officially kicks off on April 2nd, so NXT could have it's go-home show on April 1st still. Not sure if it would be too hectic a schedule - but at least they're in state with this years WM in Tampa.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Lethal Evans said:


> Also, it's smack bang in the middle of Mania season, around the time all of the casuals and part time fans come waltzing back for a month or two.
> 
> A match called "Blood and Guts" on a national tv channel is gonna attract viewers. It's smart doing something huge on a TV special to attract those part time/casual fans with a PPV quality TV show. If they went PPV for it, they could miss out on loads of those.


That´s why The Exalted One reveal might make a lot of sense here. It has created plenty of buzz already. A mystery partner always works well. It´s also a very easy storyline set-up:

All they need to do is have the Dark Order completely beat down The Young Bucks on Wednesday and have Omega/Hangman no show it. 

The tension in The Elite rises, is one of Omega and Hangman actually The Exalted One? Bring out the 3rd member two weeks before the match and then hype the crap out of it. 

This actually makes the most sense, since those are the two hottest angles coming out of the PPV.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Blood and Guts is a good name. It's concrete about its intentions, as opposed to being abstract. And let's face it, people love violence. Television has never been more violent than it is today. Blood and Guts as straight up marketing - I can already hear parents across the country raising their eyebrows. That's the type of energy you want. And for grown kids like me - yeah it's intriguing 

The Vince stuff is totally irrelevant. Whether or not that many people even get the reference - who cares? So Vince can dismissively reference AEW on business calls and if they do a little convenient nod to it they're somehow petty? 

If so - ok, be petty


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TD Stinger said:


> I would assume it ends up being Elite vs. Inner Circle, but it would be weird considering their feud kind of cooled off after Full Gear.
> 
> Maybe they'll have Mox lead a team or something.


Was thinking IC, MJF vs Darby, Jurassic Express, Cody, Moxley.

How fuckin epic would that be


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Blood and Guts is a good name. It's concrete about its intentions, as opposed to being abstract. And let's face it, people love violence. Television has never been more violent than it is today. Blood and Guts as straight up marketing - I can already hear parents across the country raising their eyebrows. That's the type of energy you want. And for grown kids like me - yeah it's intriguing


Television has been way more violent in the past than it is today. If anything it's tamer. It used to be grittier and more barbaric. Nowadays it's all superheroes and nothing else. 

Parents won't be raising their eyebrows at the term blood and guts, as most of them grew up in the 90s,00s. They will more than likely look at the name and think what crap is this, sounds like a B rated horror film. That is to assume that anyone outside the IWC even knows what AEW is.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm stoked.

Right now they have all of my confidence that this will be great..


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

the_flock said:


> Television has been way more violent in the past than it is today. If anything it's tamer. It used to be grittier and more barbaric. Nowadays it's all superheroes and nothing else.
> 
> Parents won't be raising their eyebrows at the term blood and guts, as most of them grew up in the 90s,00s. They will more than likely look at the name and think what crap is this, sounds like a B rated horror film. That is to assume that anyone outside the IWC even knows what AEW is.


There is no way in hell Game of Thrones and its generation of television would have been allowed on TV in the 90s or prior 

People done forgot about the Television Ethical Practice Codes. People done forgot that for decades you literally weren't even allowed to depict men and women in the same bed on TV 

I watched a guy cum in a woman's eye on a non-pornographic cable show recently. It's not even close lol


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

the_flock said:


> Television has been way more violent in the past than it is today. If anything it's tamer. It used to be grittier and more barbaric. Nowadays it's all superheroes and nothing else.


Also explains why OC couldn´t wreste for five months. The violence level would have been too much for TV.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ppv 


the_flock said:


> Terrible name for an event. If this isn't a ppv, what a waste of war games. Tony said he's learned not what to do from WCW, yet he's copying them by making TV more important than their PPVs. Which would be fine if you had your own network.



ppv is about finishing or starting storylines with feuds and the events sell out easily. Weekly shows is about story telling and its much trickier to draw people. For now its what you gotta do. 

But i get your point for sure but they just dont have enough hyp yet to sell like hop cakes like its 1997


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> There is no way in hell Game of Thrones and its generation of television would have been allowed on TV in the 90s.


I'm not sure what it's like in America, but in the UK, TV was more violent and controversial 10,20 years ago than it is today. If GoT is as gnarly as it gets for this generation then God help us.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

the_flock said:


> I'm not sure what it's like in America, but in the UK, TV was more violent and controversial 10,20 years ago than it is today. If GoT is as gnarly as it gets for this generation then God help us.


well this is just false because of com actually published a study and reports about this: Research on violence on TV

"Older people are generally more vocal about what they see as a decline in moral standards on television."
Of course, that could mean anything - violence, sex, whatever. 

But if you do a general google search, you'll see articles discussing the increase in violence on UK tv Four in 10 say too much TV violence Four in 10 say too much TV violence


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I love these special Dynamite's stuck inbetween the PPV's, makes them must see and also it will help not let Dynamite fall into lull between PPV's.

Give this match a hour and chose the right teams and you could have a great War Games match.

You could go 1. The Elite vs 2. The Inner Circle
or 1. Cody/Dustin/Darby/Mox/Jungle Boy vs 2. Jericho/Hager/Sammy/MJF/Pac


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> Remember you predicted the express demise of company then dynamite got picked up for 4 years? You're really not good at reading how TNT are thinking - you should stop


Citation needed. It seems you are making stuff up again. 



RapShepard said:


> Isn't this what we hate about WWE gimmick events/,PPVs. If they're doing a War Games match just because they have to fill it for the show that's not that interesting. They'll have to do a lot of build to kayfabe justify it, if it is war games. Match should be enjoyable though.


Yes, it is. 



Lethal Evans said:


> People hate them being used so regularly in WWE. Not the matches.
> 
> a WarGames match on a TV special (which lots of people have said they wanted) to space out their 4 PPVs. Look at the PPVs right after Mania, they're basically rematches and boring as fuck with an occassional marquee for someone who returned night after Mania.
> 
> ...


This is some creative accounting.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Citation needed. It seems you are making stuff up again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said it - it's in your old posts. I reckon you're aware that if you spam board, all your wrong statements will be hard to find.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> You said it - it's in your old posts. I reckon you're aware that if you spam board, all your wrong statements will be hard to find.


No, I definitely didn’t. One thing I have said is that I think NXT will be beating them by WrestleMania, and that by the end of the year I can see them moving time-slot. Neither of those is saying that they’re going to go out of business.

I’ve been on record constantly and consistently saying that the Khans have the resources to keep AEW running for as long as they want to. I was saying that in my optimistic days about this promotion.

You have just made up what you’re saying. And you know it. You are disingenuous because it is easier to try and paint me as a “doomer” than it is to respond to valid criticisms.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Its congitmed elite vs inner circle


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

One idea I thought about, and I don't know if people brought this up already, but I think Page may be turning on this show. If they are doing The Elite vs Inner Circle, they need Omega to convince Page to fight by their side one more time, just to get this match over with, he'll say that they need him. Only for him to be pissed off about something, and betray them in the end.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> well this is just false because of com actually published a study and reports about this: Research on violence on TV
> 
> "Older people are generally more vocal about what they see as a decline in moral standards on television."
> Of course, that could mean anything - violence, sex, whatever.
> ...


Your link is research in to violence in soaps from 7 years ago, I've had a look at the data, the majority were more violent 20 years ago. Apart from the teenage soap Holly oaks which increased in violence,but all the others which are aimed at adults have actually decreased. 

My point still stands that programming used to be more violent and controversial. 

So a name like blood and guts really isn't going to make parents brought up in the 90s and 00s squirm.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

What if it’s the Inner Circle vs Mox and four partners of his choosing? Mox would choose guys he had battles against, guys who have earned his respect: Darby, Janela, Pac and...Omega.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Jazminator said:


> What if it’s the Inner Circle vs Mox and four partners of his choosing? Mox would choose guys he had battles against, guys who have earned his respect: Darby, Janela, Pac and...Omega.


Great idea. Darby and Omega would work well, because they'be had their beef with IC guys. Janella - I don't know, he's too much of a geek to be in that match. And Pac will just outright refuse to work with Moxley. BUT, Mox could say - hey Pac, if we win, I'm granting you a title-shot before anybody else. Then they win, you built Pac first working with Moxley and then feuding with him. That could work.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Can’t wait to see The Young Bucks wobbling around in a War Games and Meltzer to call it the best cage match of all-time. Cody and Page are at least sort of, kind of, almost brawlers.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Can’t wait to see The Young Bucks wobbling around in a War Games and Meltzer to call it the best cage match of all-time. Cody and Page are at least sort of, kind of, almost brawlers.


You hate, but you watch. You should pick hobby you enjoy


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> You hate, but you watch. You should pick hobby you enjoy


No, most weeks I do not. When I'm feeling tickled I will check out a Dynamite or PPV. I got to the Tag Title match of Revolution before I tuned out. I have plenty of hobbies I enjoy, including talking about wrestling.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I thought about starting a new thread for this, but then realized that it probably doesn't need one. This match is going to be very interesting and very telling about the future of the company.

Here we have a match being advertised based on its penchant for violence. It's a throwback to the old-school and an attempt to wrangle in lapsed fans from the NWA/WCW days. It's literally being marketed as "Blood & Guts." Yes, it's a horrible cliche for a name, but it promises _violence_. And we're going to see how the talent in this take to a brawling environment. What you're going to see on-screen is how this match is approached psychologically. Kenny Omega and The Bucks, for example, are not known for their brawling or their ability to fundamentally piece together a sensible and logical match. They're spectacle guys. Spots, spots, spots. Page isn't as grounded as he could be and is also a bit of a flippy guy. Cody is the most psychologically sound, but is he going to be able to lead the match or is Omega going to be expected to implement his "genius match structure?"

When you've hyped up the drama of an old-school war, how is it going to go over with people when you have two scrawny guys without discernible fighter looks hitting moves and going "See ya!" and "You're dead!" like goofs? How are Omega's facial expressions going to translate as he gets out what Cornette has referred to as "the jazz hands?" Is this going to be War Games or is this going to be "Spotfest" with blood shoehorned in? 

This is also going to be interesting to see how the backstage personalities of these separate acts, three parties of which have the book, either come together or clash. Who takes the loss? If it's on the Elite's side, will it be Cody wearing it for the team, or will he take it over as a main event match and have Omega's hand or Matt Jackson's back play into the fall? How will that sit well with them? Which ideas and which hills will they die on? 

I'm morbidly curious to see how this either all fits together or all falls flat. I'm also curious to see if it garners any outside interest and whether they retain it. Ideally, the return of War Games to television is a HUGE publicity stunt. Violence in wrestling again! A real fucking fight! But so far it's pretty obvious that what Tony Khan's approach has been is to try and get the PWG style over with people. He wants to expand the niche. Will this match be in-line with that vision and how will that play to anyone who wants to see teams of five beat the shit out of each other?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I thought about starting a new thread for this, but then realized that it probably doesn't need one. This match is going to be very interesting and very telling about the future of the company.
> 
> Here we have a match being advertised based on its penchant for violence. It's a throwback to the old-school and an attempt to wrangle in lapsed fans from the NWA/WCW days. It's literally being marketed as "Blood & Guts." Yes, it's a horrible cliche for a name, but it promises _violence_. And we're going to see how the talent in this take to a brawling environment. What you're going to see on-screen is how this match is approached psychologically. Kenny Omega and The Bucks, for example, are not known for their brawling or their ability to fundamentally piece together a sensible and logical match. They're spectacle guys. Spots, spots, spots. Page isn't as grounded as he could be and is also a bit of a flippy guy. Cody is the most psychologically sound, but is he going to be able to lead the match or is Omega going to be expected to implement his "genius match structure?"
> 
> ...


While I agree that they’re not known for brawling, and I’m not even sure it would look good, I have no reason to believe they’re even going to be in such a match at this point. 

I honestly wouldn’t be surprised if it some stupid SCU vs Dark Order shenanigans with Archer or Lee debuting.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

The Wood said:


> This is some creative accounting.


Creative accounting?

It's well established Wrestlemania brings nostalgic fans out of the woodwork for the event who then watch Raw/Smackdown on the build up to the event. If those fans on a Wednesday night catch AEW and see/hear of Blood & Guts, it'll definitely get a percentage of them watching and hopefully as many as possible to keep watching. Even more so if they see Mox, Jericho etc.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Out of context, it's a dumb name. In context, it's a dumb name and makes them look petty.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

RBrooks said:


> Great idea. Darby and Omega would work well, because they'be had their beef with IC guys. Janella - I don't know, he's too much of a geek to be in that match. And Pac will just outright refuse to work with Moxley. BUT, Mox could say - hey Pac, if we win, I'm granting you a title-shot before anybody else. Then they win, you built Pac first working with Moxley and then feuding with him. That could work.


Pretty predictable considering cody did say "the elite will roll against the inner circle in the match beyond"
Guess we will see


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Surprised WWE not going to try to stop them with this match.

Dont like the name just having a dig at WWE imo.

But unlike war games this match could actually be brutal and barbaric.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

omaroo said:


> Surprised WWE not going to try to stop them with this match.
> 
> Dont like the name just having a dig at WWE imo.
> 
> But unlike war games this match could actually be brutal and barbaric.


Hopefully if someone takes a bump off the top of the cage onto their head through a table, they won’t be back on the show the very next day retaining their title like Adam Cole did.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lethal Evans said:


> Creative accounting?
> 
> It's well established Wrestlemania brings nostalgic fans out of the woodwork for the event who then watch Raw/Smackdown on the build up to the event. If those fans on a Wednesday night catch AEW and see/hear of Blood & Guts, it'll definitely get a percentage of them watching and hopefully as many as possible to keep watching. Even more so if they see Mox, Jericho etc.


It's well known that fans shit on promotions for blowing things that should be on PPV on television and for having gimmick matches for no reason. 



bdon said:


> Hopefully if someone takes a bump off the top of the cage onto their head through a table, they won’t be back on the show the very next day retaining their title like Adam Cole did.


They'll get up in the same match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't really venture much outside of AEW on Wednesdays and the AEW PPVs these days - but what's the dig at WWE? What happened?


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

MJF said:


> I don't really venture much outside of AEW on Wednesdays and the AEW PPVs these days - but what's the dig at WWE? What happened?


It's about Vince answering a question on a conference call, or investors call (I think) about AEW some months ago. He said: "That company is just blood and guts, I don't think TNT will like that". Turns out, TNT did like that, because they renewed them to 3 years, and Cody instantly filed for a "Blood and Guts" trademark. It's not really a dig, to be honest, it's just Vince basically coming up with a show name for Cody.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Although it probably will be Inner Circle vs The Elite based on what Cody said a few months ago, I can't help but think it has a small chance of being Dark Order vs Team Mox or something like that where the big surprise will be "The Exalted One" reveal or the "EO" will be revealed this Wednesday and will have their first match in B&G. 

I'm lukewarm on doing it on TV, I think if it's used to set up another one with different people for the next actual PPV and is part of a bigger plan then I think it's a good idea but if it's a blowoff on TV then I'm not so sure on that. The name is kind of meh. I would have preferred they try to get/use the name(s) WrestleWar or SuperBrawl or come up with something a little different like Cage Wars or something. B&G isn't a horrible name I just think they could have done better.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Can’t wait to see The Young Bucks wobbling around in a War Games and Meltzer to call it the best cage match of all-time. Cody and Page are at least sort of, kind of, almost brawlers.


Cody for sure should be in this match. I'd add Moxley Page and Omega only Omega for the sake of the drama with Page.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

The Wood said:


> It's well known that fans shit on promotions for blowing things that should be on PPV on television and for having gimmick matches for no reason.


Not as much as WWE but I can see where you're coming from, for me it's a good idea from them to try and bring in those viewers who have only come back for the nostalgia feel of 'Mania, "the lapsed fans" with a big ass match? 

A whole lot of the public perception in terms of 4 PPVs has been good but they'd like TV specials as mini-PPVs to carry on storylines and help fresh short term angles go on. The TV specials could draw big numbers 

Network TV has been seeing a lot more surges in TV shows viewerships with 'event episodes' i.e Arrowverse, Whilst AEW isn't at all familiar to that, they could easily have the similar type of attention from part time viewers to get in for the TV special events and hope to subscribe them regularly. 

I do understand the point of giving shit away on TV, but in their newcoming position, they need free TV to show the matches they can pull off.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Glad to know that the usual suspects are still trolling every move AEW does. Talk about Rent Free.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Vince gonna sue for trademark?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

bloc said:


> Vince gonna sue for trademark?


Where do you see them calling it War Games? You can't own a match stipulation that Vince didn't create.


----------



## BC4LIFE (Jan 16, 2018)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> I watched a guy cum in a woman's eye on a non-pornographic cable show recently. It's not even close lol


Very interesting....


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

bloc said:


> Vince gonna sue for trademark?


He can't sue for trademark 
Cody trademark


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

RBrooks said:


> It's about Vince answering a question on a conference call, or investors call (I think) about AEW some months ago. He said: "That company is just blood and guts, I don't think TNT will like that". Turns out, TNT did like that, because they renewed them to 3 years, and Cody instantly filed for a "Blood and Guts" trademark. It's not really a dig, to be honest, it's just Vince basically coming up with a show name for Cody.


I thought Vince said something like, “We don’t do all that blood and guts, we‘re more sophisticated than that.” Something song those lines, which started all the mocking at the idea of WWE being sophisticated. But yeah, “blood and guts” were definitely Vince’s own words.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

all i know is, im 10x more excited to attend this show now...going with a bunch of friends and have sick seats, really hoping this match is brutal and bloody as fuck


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Aew always refuse they are taking a shot, even when Cody had a throne made to look like Triple H's then hit it with a sledgehammer "oh that wasn't taking a shot" they' like being big boys and taking shots, and we see how well the Bucks took to being on the receiving end with quitting twitter.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wahhhhhh.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

reyfan said:


> Aew always refuse they are taking a shot, even when Cody had a throne made to look like Triple H's then hit it with a sledgehammer "oh that wasn't taking a shot" they' like being big boys and taking shots, and we see how well the Bucks took to being on the receiving end with quitting twitter.


go drunk, you‘re home


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

V-Trigger said:


> Glad to know that the usual suspects are still trolling every move AEW does. Talk about Rent Free.


All I see in this thread is honest discussion and you being disruptive. 



V-Trigger said:


> Where do you see them calling it War Games? You can't own a match stipulation that Vince didn't create.


Cue George Bluth being informed about the quality of his attorneys.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Rent.
Free.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

bloc said:


> Vince gonna sue for trademark?


Watch the post media scrum, Tony has said they won't even be mentioning WarGames. It's called Blood & Guts - something AEW holds the trademark for.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Inner Circle & MJF

v

Team Mox (Moxley duh!)
Cody
Dustin
Allin
Omega
Hangman

If IC win then Jericho gets a rematch at DON 2.
Mox will spend the next 4 dynamites (starting tonight) scouting his teammates - Darby first pick
Over the next few weeks itll be Cody & Dustin selected as they need to be involved in a match like this due to the family history
Itll be down to which 2 tag members of the elite will complete the team -omega/hangman or the bucks and they are gonna be very pissed that they haven't been picked, escalating the heel turn

The match will start with one on one for 6 mins then every 3 mins someone will enter , they will be backstage for a (pre recorded coin toss) their music will hit and they come on down to join the fun, before the 'Match Beyond' begins with everyone in the ring this will culminate to at least 33 mins - can see it go for at least another 30mins thereafter
Mox team win

The first 45 mins of Dynamite could be a match like Lee (close enough to nyc afterall) v Cima & a womens title defence


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Cody to do some ridiculous spot and bleed probably.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Lethal Evans said:


> Cody to do some ridiculous spot and bleed probably.


Cody's face is like a vagina. It bleeds once a month.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> Cody's face is like a vagina. It bleeds once a month.


I mean, in all fairness to his match with MJF, Cody did kick him without a shoe on and NO TOENAIL, so obviously the spot required blood.

He’s jumped the shark long ago for me.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The IC are still going after Mox but also kind of reignited their feud with the Elite tonight as well. So, still not sure what direction they’re going in for this match.


----------

